

Google Made A Tiny Change To Its Corporate Logo. Can you spot it? - duvok
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-logo-change-2014-5

======
lauradhamilton
After staring at the two logos for awhile, I managed to convince myself that
the second "o" had changed color, becoming slightly yellower.

Now I'm starting to doubt my sanity.

